# Do you need help or suggestions about italian recipes,food pruducts,wines and olive



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

oil? I would love to aswer to all your questions and curiosities about that!

Ciao

Mik


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why don't you post your authoritative opinions and info in essay form and see what questions and responses pop up?

Phil


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

SOrry...but...what do you mean? And How can I do that?

Mik


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pick a topic. Write about it. Post it here. Point out what's good, bad and WHY it is so. 

Olive oil, Balsamic vinegar, cheese, Italian wine, tomatoes and the sauces, Sofrito Plenty of things to write about.


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

I understand what you mean right now, but you know? It's not what I want! I mean....There are a lot of informations about that and in the way you said, on the web! Instead, what I want is a direct suggestion, a direct answer to a specific question. Can You understand?

Ciao 

Mik


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Let me get you started... tell me what you know about Italian cheeses!!


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciao Jim, wow...that really a short question that needs a long long answer! Will you have time to read all the fallowing words? (hehehe) and also will you be pretty patiencefull to accept,understand and interpret my "personal english"? :crazy: 
Okay, let's start:

In Italy there are more then 350 different varieties of cheeses,that are produced in all the territory,from the mountains to the seaside. There are cheese by cow's milk,goat's milk, sheep's milk, buffalo's milk, and by a blend of different milks. In the north is mainly used goat and cow's milk,in the center and the south cow and sheep's milk. Buffulo's cheese is typical of Campania and Lazio (buffalo mozzarella cheese). The most important (maybe is better say known) italian cheeses are PArmigiano Reggiano and Mozzarella named also Fior di latte (made of cow's milk).The first one is pruduced in a "small" area beetween Lombardia and Emilia and it's a DOP product(means that to be named PArmigiano Reggiano has to respect severals rules(pruduction area,limited production quantity, the way the cows are feeded, time way of seasoning ecc.). Mozzarella is instead produced almost everywhere,except for montainous areas of the north of Italy. Buffalo mozzarella cheese is instead another of the 30 DOP cheeses. The other DOP are: Asiago (North,cow),Montasio(north,cow), Monte Veronese(north,cow),Bitto(North,bled of goat and cow),Bra soft and hard(North,blend),Murazzano(north,blend of sheep and cow),Pecorino Romano(center,sheep),Pecorino sardo(Sardegna Island,Sheep),Pecorino siciliano(SIcilia Island,sheep), Pecorino Toscano(center,Sheep),Caciocavallo Silano(South,cow),Canestrato(south,sheep),Provolon e(north,cow),Quartirolo(north,cow),RAgusano(Sicili a,cow),Caciotta di Urbino(my Umbria,blend of cow and sheep),Raschera(north,blend), Taleggio(north,cow),Robiola(north,blend), Toma(north,cow),Castelomagno(I love it,North,blend of cow,sheep and goat),Fiore sardo(Sardegna Island,Sheep),Fromadzo(north,blend)Fontina(My American gild used to say that it stinks...hehehe,North, cow), Casera(north,cow),Formai de mut(north,cow),Gorgonzola(similar than roquefort or blue stilton,north,cow), Grana PAdano(North,cow).considering the consistence the can classify them in:Fresh cheese(mozzarella),Grana kind(parmigiano e Grana padano)Soft(Crescenza,Hard made of sheep's milk(all the pecorino kinds,Fiore sardo e Canestrato), Blu kinds(we say Erborinato,Gorgonzola),hard and half-hard(Asiago,Montasio e Fontina)...

Sorry but I have to go now......Is it enough or you need more?

Mik


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

hi Mik,

Where can i get information or can u tell me about traditional italian breads by their region?  like names, type or special characteristics? :roll: 

THX!!! :lips:


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

CIao Wuzzo, there are a lot of different kinds of breads in each region,here in ITALY!ANd there are 20 regions!!! So, I can suggest you the most important and known ones.Okay?
LEt's start.... BREZEL, is a typical bread from the regions of the northern Italy(TRENTINO ALTO ADIGE AND FRIULI VENEZIA GIULIA),and It's similar(and I think it comes) to a AUSTRIAN BREAD NAMED BRETZEL.It's salty on his surface and scattered with poppt seeds.its shape is like an 8 and it's made of regular flour, water,salt,pork fat(STRUTTO),and malt flour.The compose is boiled(FIrst) and then cooked in the oven.The rise starts during the cooking phases.
COPPIA FERRARESE:it's typical of FERRARA,located between EMILIA and Lombardia.The classic shape is a X, and it's made of regular flour,EV olive oil,pork fat,water,salt and yeast.This bread needs a very long rise(24 hours)
FRISELLE are typical from the south,mainly in CALABRIA,and it's like a half ring shaped.It rises during the cooking phases and it's a dry bread used to be eaten with seasoned fresh tomato.
MICHETTA is typical from MILANO and it's made of flour,malt,water,salt and yeast,It has teh shape of small breads with an incision of a star over the top.
PANE CARASAU....it's a really thin bread,like a sheet of paper,crispy and for this reason called also music paper.It need of triple rises and a very high temperature of cooking-It's made of flour,water,salt,yeast and bran.This bread is typical from SARDEGNA ISLAND
PANE DI ALTAMURA...typical from PUGLIAand its shape is similat to a big hat with a range of weight from 1 to 5 kilos.It's made of "hard grain" flour,yeast, salt and water and it's cooked in the ovet at 250°C for about 70 min and then dried with the oven open.
PANE DI VELLETRI....typical from the ROME AREA.Its characteristic is that inside is empty.It needs a double rise before give it the shape and then another one.It's made of flour,water,salt and yeast

Well,now I have to go to work.....my resaturant is calling me back! By the way...if it's not enough or you needs more......i'll wait for you
ciao


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Brezel is common throughout the German speaking lands. A bready pretzel. Thick on one side for chewiness, and thin on the other end of the folded strand for crunchiness. 

Phil


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info Mik! 

Now i know more about italian breads, other than the the typical ones we usually hear about.  
For the moment, i don't have any questions..yet ...  ...if something crosses my mind, i'll let you know. :chef: 

I saw the COPPIA FERRARESE on the internet just now, and i thought it was giant 4 legged tarrantulas.. haha... No offence Mik!  

I have been to Italy once, last year. But sadly, i wasn't interested in breads at that time and i just passed by the bakeries without a 2nd look. Now i'm really regretting it!!!!  *sob *sob... 

Ciao!!


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

We use to say that never is too late to start doing something new. 
I love bread making.In my restaurant everyday I make 3-4 differt kinds of breads... Th eTuscan kind,Altamura, With corn flour,and aromatized.It's one of the things that my costumers prefere!

Ciao


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

What part of Italy are you located in and what are the specialities of your region?

I looked at your website but don't understand enough Italian to make out any details.

I did notice you also offer catering. Is that at your restaurant (on premise) or do you also bring food to the clients venue (off premise)? 

What are some of the catering trends in Italy now?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, I have some questions.

1. I know how to make fresh ricotta cheese, but how does one make fresh buffalo mozzarella?

2. What are some basic "real" Italian tomato sauce recipes? Maybe like lasagna sauce, spaghetti sauce to go with meatballs, spaghetti sauce to go with hot Italian sausage, etc? (I've seen how Fat Clemenza makes Italian sauce in Godfather 1: First you fry up some garlic, then you add your tomato sauce and tomatoes, then the meatballs and sausage, a little wine, a little sugar, and there you are (sic)!!

Thanks!

Ciao!

doc


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciao Tiger,
You're definitly right....infact i'm just making an ENglish version of my website...please,be patienceful a litle bit more,okay?
About catering...yeah,we also offer this service, but in Italy catering service means only "off promise".We can prepare foods in our restaurant and then bring it to our client.Or, we also can rent a "special location" to our customer (like MEDIEVAL castles or ancien villas that we have as convention with the owners),and there prepare and serve meal and drinks.But we are also specialized in buffet decoratings,and gala baquetting.
In Italy in the last ten years catering services develloped a lot.... mainly for marriage banquets but also business openings,special events....

ANd you? what do you do?

Mik


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciao Doc,

Well, it's hard for me to explain you how to make buffalo mozzarella cheese right now,cause my english..... you understand? Please gime me more time for the point n° 1 okay?
For the point n°2....in my opinion there are not more than 4-5 real traditional italian tomato sauce. Here you are the recipes,DOC:
1) Fresh tomato and basil sauce: This sause is mainly used with MEZZE PENNE(a kind of pasta).How to make it: in a pan pour some EV olive oil and half onion and make it brown,then take it away,add few fresh basil leaves and fresh Tomatoes cutted in small cubes.Season with salt and white pepper and make them fry for few minutes.
2) Arrabbiata, is a red sause made of tomato,garlic,Hot Pepper,EV olive oil,and Chopped parsley.In a pan brown garlic and hot pepper with EV olive oil,then add tomato and season with salt.Make it reduct and then add parsley
3) Puttanesca,typical from SICILY,it's made of tomato,anchovies,capers,black olives,eggplants,EV olive oil. In a pan our some EV olive oil,garlic,capers,fresh oregan and brown,then add obergine cubes oilives and anchovies.When they're done add tomato and season with salt and white pepper.
4) Bolognese,the typical red sauce use for lasagna.It's made of tomato,grated meat, onion celery and carrot chopped EV olive oil.
First brown in a pan with some olive oil chopped vegetable the add meat(1/3 of pork,2/3 of veil) season and brown again.WHen it's done add half glass of red wine and make it evaporate and then add tomato sauce.Season with black pepper and salt and make it reduct.To compose a lasagna make 3/4 layers of pasta sfoglia,this sauce,besciamel and grated parmesan and cook in the oven for 25 min.
In my opinion these are the most typical italian red sauces....maybe i'm forgetting someone else....i'll let you know.Okay?

ciao

Mik


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry,I''ve been so silly...I forgot my favorite one....AMATRICIANA!!!!

It's so yummy if well done! I prefere use fresh cherry tomato(peeled) but you can also use tomato sauce! In a pan pour some EV olive oil, small cubes of bacon,garlic and laurel leave.Make bacon crispy,then add cherry tomatoes.Season with black pepper and salt(don't forget that bacon is already salty) and cook for few minutes. When pasta (use BUCATINI) is ready add to the sauce and flavour with grated roman pecorino cheese


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Can you discuss your "theory" in choosing as antipasti menu for large parties?
Do you:
choose some fingerfoods & some plated foods
Choose some cold & some hot
choose one region or serveral

GRAZI!!!


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Which kind of event is this large party for?


----------

